# Bridge Babies



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

As I was going through my files I found a calendar that had a picture of my three bridge babies. Since I was not a member of the Forum when I lost them, I thought I would post this photo in their memory. 

Tucker is on the left (if you look real close, you will see his shoulder was shaved after his OCD surgery so he would have been a little over 2 years old in this photo), Brandy the matriarch in the middle and wild man Turbo on the right.

I encourage everyone who has lost their dear friends to post their photos on this thread as well.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

That's a treasure of a picture


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Oops, I just realized I put this in the wrong section, I meant to put in the Rainbow Bridge section. Oh well. They are in my thoughts always!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

What a great picture! Would love to hear more about them.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

If you want I can move it for you. Just let me know.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

What a wonderful picture, I bet you treasure it!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

They were all three just Gorgeous! What a beautiful picture, with so many precious memories.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

What a beautiful picture, would like to hear of your memories if you are able to post them


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'd love to share a little about them..

Brandy (a.k.a. Beetle) was probably the smartest dog I have ever had. However all (well, most) of my gray hair is because of her. She came to me from Mike and Pam Carlier in MN. Together we learned about hunt tests and obedience. We started to dabble in agility when she began having seizures after strenuous work outs so that is where our agility career came to an end. She was one leg short of a UD when she became ill and we discovered she had kidney failure and had one removed. The other wasn't much better and Beetle was given 6 months to live. She proved again that she was not the average dog and lived three more wonderful years.

Tucker was my baby and he could do no wrong. He made me smile every day, except his last. He, too passed due to kidney failure.

Turbo came to me at 9 years old. He was true to his name! We competed in obedience and finished his CDX then competed in the Veterens class and had a lot of fun. He left us at 13 years old.

Thanks for allowing me to share about my kids.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Run Fast~Play Hard~And Bless You For The Lessons You Gave
Godspeed & Love to you all.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Great picture and Tuckers eyes were stunning!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I enjoy reading about everyone's Bridge Kids. Here is a pic of my Maggie, 8/2/95 - 7/20/09. RIP dear Maggie girl.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Maggie was a beautiful, gentle looking big sweetie! Thank you for sharing.


----------

